# New Leaf Clothing & Accessories Catalog



## Fjoora (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been asking around about this for awhile, but does anyone know of a place to go to get a full list (*preferably with pictures for each item*) besides the Japanese Wiki?

I love that wiki, but on this, it doesn't have pictures for every item and I'd very much like to get a full picture of what is available.

Thank you to all who reply.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think anybody has that just yet.


----------



## Liquefy (Jan 29, 2013)

Complete list, but no images:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65825


----------



## Gummy (Jan 29, 2013)

http://tobimori.sblo.jp/

Try this website. Although it's all in Japanese, you can find a lot of pictures of stuff. Ignore the first column, it doesn't give any item information. The second column is all furniture items, the third column is for clothing/accessories.


----------



## Pokeking (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, thank you. Thank you.   That helps me greatly to complete my plans. Is this a site that updates? I ask because some of the entries don't have pics.


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2013)

Gummy said:


> http://tobimori.sblo.jp/
> 
> Try this website. Although it's all in Japanese, you can find a lot of pictures of stuff. Ignore the first column, it doesn't give any item information. The second column is all furniture items, the third column is for clothing/accessories.



This brought me happy beyond imagination.


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kitanii (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay! This thread satisfies my curiosity!


----------



## kitanii (Jan 30, 2013)

I think this is my favourite clothing item so far! 
it's so cute! *^*


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 30, 2013)

My closet is going to fill up really fast, isn't it? I love all the clothes so much. Looks like I'll have to make a mule to store my furniture.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 30, 2013)

Pokeking said:


> Oh, thank you. Thank you.   That helps me greatly to complete my plans. Is this a site that updates? I ask because some of the entries don't have pics.



Items should be updated, the lack of pictures for some is because nobody has taken a manual photo of the item yet!


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 31, 2013)

> Items should be updated, the lack of pictures for some is because nobody has taken a manual photo of the item yet!



It's nice that people take the time to actively update these!  If I had the game, I don't think I'd be online updating anything because I would be so wrapped up in playing!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 1, 2013)

Gummy said:


> http://tobimori.sblo.jp/
> 
> Try this website. Although it's all in Japanese, you can find a lot of pictures of stuff. Ignore the first column, it doesn't give any item information. The second column is all furniture items, the third column is for clothing/accessories.



Did you happen to notice some of them have a Girl version and boy version?


----------



## Gummy (Feb 1, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Did you happen to notice some of them have a Girl version and boy version?



No, I hadn't actually picked up on that! I didn't really expect to see Girl and Boy versions of outfits, considering girls could wear pants and boys could wear skirts/dresses.


----------



## Leer (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link!
It's nice that some have short sleeved or long sleeved or sleeveless options!


----------



## Liquefy (Feb 1, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Did you happen to notice some of them have a Girl version and boy version?



Yes, some clothing items have a gender.
Mabel gives a surprised Reaction when a male player enquires about a feminine item (like most skirts).
Similarly, she gives a surprised Reaction when a female player enquires about a masculine item.
Also, Katrina's daily "lucky fashion" sometimes uses genders (e.g. "Ladies' tops").

It seems Japanese culture, still obsessed with gender roles and separation of sex, permeates a children's video game like Tobidase Doubutsu no Mori.


----------

